# IOP Breach inlet area fishing heating up



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

I have fished the bar in this area thru the month of may and back into april with really good results.we have caught some huge whiting and a few pompano,and have seen some big sharks caught front beach.last week alone i caught 2 whiting over 13 inches and a good many around 11 or 12 inches.most have been caught on fresh shrimp,but a few on small fish pieces as well.my daughter caught a 16 incher 2 weeks ago in the same hole off the bar.on 5/19/08 i caught a not quite 15 inch whiting that weighed over 2 lbs.this is the best start to a year i can remember in some time.a friend caught a few flounder in the same area yesterday as well.tight lines!


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

fished from low all the way to flood tide today.caught 15 whiting,none over 12 inches,1 pompano,3 croaker,1 spot.nice day fishing.lots of locals were out there fishing today.


----------

